# Would anyone like to start an anarchist book discussion group with me.



## Deleted member 3948 (Jan 3, 2021)

Hey, I was motivated by another thread. I believe that the worst thing a person can have is a settled opinion, and I would like to start a reading discussion group that shakes our settled philosophies. I am an anarchist, my anarchist philosophy is my own , a development of life experience and myriad reading. I understand that a group made of random anarchist comes with many variations of anarchism. That makes me believe that this group will be all the more fun with individual minds dissecting, Bakunin, proudhon, Godwin, Goldman, etc etc.



Let's make this shit happen.


----------



## Barf (Jan 4, 2021)

I’d be down.

I’m not an anarchist, but I always love learning new things about it and discussing ideas.

There has to be some other people that’d want in on the discussion.


----------



## bote (Jan 6, 2021)

what did you have in mind? if you want to suggest an essay or excerpt i'm down to read something and then try and talk about it. or whatever you have in mind, i'm down to try but i don't have heavy theoretical chops.


----------



## Deleted member 3948 (Jan 6, 2021)

I was thinking we could find an essay or book easily accessible on the web. Decide to read a chapter, a few pages or few paragraphs by a certain time period. Then, have a discussion weekly using zoom or facetime or w.e is most convenient for the group's members. So far two people are interested, I want to wait a little longer to see if we can bait more fish.


----------



## Barf (Jan 8, 2021)

how about anarchism and other essays by emma goldman?

that's pretty accessible and should be easy to find by doing a quick google search.

https://theanarchistlibrary.org/library/emma-goldman-anarchism-and-other-essays.pdf
Montana is the last state in the union that isn't a right to work state. Don't be fooled by that title. It gives your employer the right to fire you for no reason and there is nothing in gods green earth you can do. 

I was trying to talk to my wife about this earlier at dinner but she's pissed cause I went out tuesday night and scored some heroin.

I'm so sick of nazis and 2020. I hope they throw that orange blob out of office before the 20th and hang him and all his fucking nazi supporters... 

Anyway, that's all ive got for now.


----------



## Deleted member 3948 (Jan 11, 2021)

Sounds like a good idea to me, 


Barf said:


> how about anarchism and other essays by emma goldman?
> 
> that's pretty accessible and should be easy to find by doing a quick google search.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me, what platform should we use for the group, I deleted my facebook, so that's out of the question.


----------



## Barf (Jan 11, 2021)

Roxy said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me,
> 
> Sounds good to me, what platform should we use for the group, I deleted my facebook, so that's out of the question.


Why don’t we just do it on the forum?

We can go through each chapter and when we’re done talk about it. That way other people can see what we’re reading and chime in as they please.


----------



## bote (Jan 11, 2021)

forum would be good for me, I don't have solid internet access so I wouldn't be able tojoin astrea anyway. going to read the goldman, ythanks


----------



## Lin (Jan 11, 2021)

I'd be down. Sounds like a nice way to find good reads, especially obscure/interesting articles.


----------



## franchicky (Jan 13, 2021)

Super into this idea - I joined a reading group last year and loved it. I don't know a ton about formal anarchist writing, but I'm down to read and talk with all of you whenever we start up!


----------



## Deleted member 3948 (Jan 14, 2021)

I think we have enough people to try to get this group up and running. I will try to put this all together by the end of next week


----------



## Deleted member 3948 (Jan 14, 2021)

We should name the group. Any suggestions?


----------



## Barf (Jan 14, 2021)

Do you want the name to reflect the group, or be something completely random?

Bonners anonymous?


----------



## Deleted member 3948 (Jan 15, 2021)

Barf said:


> Do you want the name to reflect the group, or be something


Reflecting the group makes sense, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 3948 (Jan 15, 2021)

Wait, would using the forum just involve make a new thread under a new name.


----------



## Lin (Jan 16, 2021)

The Illiterati (Book Club)


----------



## Deleted member 3948 (Jan 18, 2021)

Okay, I'm starting a new thread for this group but I will wait so everyone knows the book club thread is going up. The book discussion group still needs a name. We are reading Anarchism and other essays: Emma Goldman. The version that I got from the stp library has a great biographical bit at the beginning so this would be a good time to read that.


----------



## Lin (Jan 18, 2021)

Barf said:


> https://theanarchistlibrary.org/library/emma-goldman-anarchism-and-other-essays.pdf


Looks p interesting so far


----------



## bote (Jan 19, 2021)

Maybe we could choose a chapter to start with? Is that too lightweight? I just feel like it might be more accessible if we start with a bitesize chunk rather than the whole thing.


----------



## Deleted member 3948 (Jan 19, 2021)

bote said:


> Maybe we could choose a chapter to start with? Is that too lightweight? I just feel like it might be more accessible if we start with a bitesize chunk rather than the whole thing.


That was the plan, I was saying that the version on the stp library has a great introduction that people should read before the group has formally started.


----------

